# Cigar/Pipe Smokers Unite!



## boneenterprise (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello All,

Other than making tasty foods, collecting and playing with my firearms from time to time, and work I like to relax now and then with a good smoke...of a cigar, anyone else on this forum a cigar smoker?

I was thinking of making a thread based on cigar and pipe smoking with good resources on sites to go to, to get good deals on smokes and just good to know information on some of the most common questions people ask when getting into that hobby.

Also I have been running Boxpasses for the past few years on another forum I am on, which everyone seems to like to do, so depending on how many people we get together here, may do that at some point too if everyone is interested.

What is your favorite smoke?

Any paticular cigar manufacturer you like?

Drink when you smoke, if so what do you prefer?

Mild/Medium/Full Bodied, natrual/maduros/corojo/etc?

Just seeing what kind of side community we have here for that, then I will get a thread organized to keep it all clean and tidy!

I myself have been on a Maduro kick for a good while, even though a majority of the time the factories just dye their wrappers, I still love the flavor I get from them.

I have to say that just about every blend that Don Pepin Garcia makes I like, and his son has been making some great things lately as well.

So interested in a dedicated thread, post and let me know, then if it is ok with Jeff I will cook one up.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a cigar smoker although not quite as avid as I once was. I probably smoke a couple of dozen a year. I'm partial to Cuban robustos particularly Ramon Allones, Partagas, and when I want to splurge, Cohiba. I keep my smokes in a cooler...no fancy humidor for me, lol.

I used to do box passes but I'm not enough of an aficionado any longer :\


----------



## bosshogg (Jul 14, 2011)

BOTL here...

My favorite smoke to date is the Padron Family Reserve 45 Year.  "The Hammer"...

When I drink & smoke, I usually poor a glass of Sailor Jerry & Diet Coke.


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 14, 2011)

LovinSpoonful said:


> I'm a cigar smoker although not quite as avid as I once was. I probably smoke a couple of dozen a year. I'm partial to Cuban robustos particularly Ramon Allones, Partagas, and when I want to splurge, Cohiba. I keep my smokes in a cooler...no fancy humidor for me, lol.
> 
> I used to do box passes but I'm not enough of an aficionado any longer :\




Who says you have to be an aficionado to do boxpasses?

It is simply a way to share what you like with other smokers, and to try new things that others like as well.


----------



## smksignals (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep, cigar smoker here also. I mostly smoke AF Hemingway Signatures, or Padron Maddies. Smoke with rum and cokes and a twist of lime (Cubra Libre)

Regarding the box pass idea, I was thinking how cool that would be with BBQ spices. I thought BBQ sauce also, but may not be a good idea with glass jars. Heck, could work with BBQ recipe books thrown into the box also.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 14, 2011)

Been an occasional cigar smoker for about ten years, but have become fairly avid in the last year.  Smoke about 15-20 a month depending on the weather. My favorite most likely is the Liga Privada No 9 series by Drew Estate, however I do like the padrons.  For an economy smoke the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte line by Rocky Patel is hard to beat for a "yard work" smoke, don't really care much for the other Patel lines though.  

I prefer maduro and natural wrapper, in the med to full range, more full preferably.  Not real keen on the milds much anymore.

Drink with favorites would be a good scotch or Cognac, but I'm not opposed to a beer or water with a smoke either.  

A few others in Humidor are Alec Bradleys, CAO Brizilias, Camachos, Diesels, and 601 Maduros to name a few.

Not familiar with the box pass idea.


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 14, 2011)

You tried the AF Short Stories SmkSignals?

Those are very tasty short smokes, may not be worth B&M prices, but good deals on boxes make it worth it.

As far as a spice pass that could be easily done, but got to consider that alot of spices do not hold up well to moisture/humidity, so they would be ragged to hell and back and not worth using by the time some people go them, the sauce one would work if everything was packed in plastic containers, then put in individual plastic bags incase the heat breached the seal of the container or something else happend.

The cookbook idea would be cool, but would best be done on a person to person basis as a trade off, one person sets up with another to trade books for a while, then send them back to the original owner after a while.

This way if the book is like a family cookbook it will not get passed around inbetween 236365 people and end up completely torn apart, on a person to person trade it will easily solve that, that way if something happens they would be required to compensate the other person somehow if deemed necesarry.

In my opinion Drew Estate makes pretty sub-par (see horrible) sticks, but hey everyone has their own likes and dislikes. =)

Glad to see we have at least a small group of people here!

On the subject of Rocky Patel sticks, have you tried any of the Decade, or Seasonal Blend series, like the Summer 08 for instance?

Those are pretty good, though of course the later is hard to find now days.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2011)

Ya making me jelous. Dr. says not to smoke any more and my drinking days are done too
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  So I'll sit back and read about all the entertainment and goodies you guys get to enjoy.

  I'm not saying I am Bummed Out,rather I have had all the fun I could pack in in the 62yrs. I've been here;but I bribed the Doc this last summer with some Ribs and he says "Now THAT you can keep up,just don't stand down wind".

  So, you guys enjoy some for me.(I just hope the Wife doesn't cut my allowence so I can get out and do some smoking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 HAVE FUN AND.....


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

sorry dont smoke that , but im down with some firearms old or modern
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





does beans or no beans, or arock mean anything?


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 14, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Ya making me jelous. Dr. says not to smoke any more and my drinking days are done too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with drinking a coffee or just some club soda or water while smoking, but yeah not good since that is the Doctors orders. =/

Guess the only smoking you have left is smoking of tasty meats and other foods, which hey, that is not a bad thing either.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 14, 2011)

I like Honduran and dominican tobacco...  Hoyo,punch,af etc

I have many different brands of cubans.Favoring SLRs right now.

Not interested in box or spice or any kind of pass. Had my fill while spending time at ASC.

Been to several big crawls..like the New Orleans Crecent City Cigar and Crawfish Crawl the best and will return.

Prefer to stick with the food here,but that's just how I am..

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 14, 2011)

Been a cigar smoker for 25 years now.

Arturo Fuente 858, Hemingway

Gurkah Centurian, Grand Envoy Toro

5 Vegas Classic Torpedo

All Man O War sticks

Most of the Davidoff line

And these from way way way south. Only got 4 left out of 20 so them is for special events.







But hey when your sons father in law owns a Tinder Box in DC and 2 tobacco fields in the DR i have an endless supply of premiums.


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 14, 2011)

nepas said:


> *But hey when your sons father in law owns a Tinder Box in DC and 2 tobacco fields in the DR i have an endless supply of premiums.*


Very nice, Is it ok for me to hate you? =P

I need to take a shot of my coolidor and show my stash, also need to get me a wine fridge as I have been meaning to do that for years just never have so I can have a source of storage that has a stable temp instead of relying on ambient temp.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 14, 2011)

The Liga Privada Line is not the standard DE line, they are not flavored like the others.

Yeah i have tried the decades, and several others, just can't get into them.

The MOW's are ok smokes as well, glad to see the prices on them  seem to coming down.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to smoke Rum rivers but i quit when the cigar store in the mall closed.


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 14, 2011)

RowdyRawhide said:


> The Liga Privada Line is not the standard DE line, they are not flavored like the others.
> 
> Yeah i have tried the decades, and several others, just can't get into them.
> 
> The MOW's are ok smokes as well, glad to see the prices on them seem to coming down.




Oh I know, they are not Acids for certian, but still not good in my opinion.


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2011)

I gave it up six years ago but enjoyed it.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 14, 2011)

BoneEnterprise said:


> Oh I know, they are not Acids for certian, but still *not good* in my opinion


Well I can't play in the caliber of you cuban smokers, and can't afford $20 a stick more than once a month, so I'll just spectate on this thread I guess.


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 15, 2011)

RowdyRawhide said:


> Well I can't play in the caliber of you cuban smokers, and can't afford $20 a stick more than once a month, so I'll just spectate on this thread I guess.




When and where did I ever say I smoked cubans all the time or at all?

I just simply stated I dislike Drew Estates blends of cigars, weather it be his flavor infused acid crap, liga pravadas, tabak especials, or anything else, if you like them that is fine.

With that being said, there are PLENTY of value sticks out there that are good, and from what I remember the Liga Pravada are not cheap sticks either aren't they around $10 a stick, that is not all to cheap either?

Lighten up man, don't get all butt hurt because someone does not agree with you on something you like, just trying to have a friendly discussion. =/


----------



## pc smoker (Jul 15, 2011)

My favorite available cigar is the Ashton VSG series.  Some of the brands I regularly buy are Partagas, CAO, Fuente, and Padron.  I love to kick back on my deck with a smoke and a dram of Highland Park 18.

Jim


----------



## polishmeat (Jul 15, 2011)

I started enjoying cigars sometime last year, and try to have 1 or 2 per week.  I try not to light one up when the kids are outside, or if I have people over playing pong in the garage, as I can't enjoy the cigar as much when I'm not sitting down.  I enjoy puffing on one when I'm alone, with the grill/smoker running, sipping on some CR & Coke, or run if I'm out. 

Since I've been smoking just over a year, I've only had so many cigars, and can't say I have a favorite just yet.  These are some of the one's I've been smoking the most:

AF Deluxe Curly Head (natural) - started smoking these at first, liked the flavor, but quickly moved on since it now reminds me of a Backwoods.  I stay away from these now.

DE Acid - Also one of the first sticks I'd smoke, but now can't stand the infused type, as I'm more interested in the natural stuff.

Sancho Panza - I like these, but they have a little too much spice for my taste.  I will pick one up occasionally if I'm in the mood

R&J Gran Reserva - nice and light, but found that the draw is a little too hard, and not much smoke.  For the pricepoint, I'll stay away

CAO Brazilia - I've had a maduro before, and the richness kept me away.  When I tried the Brazilia, I couldn't believe how smooth and delicious it was.  Love these

Brick House (Haus?) - good cigar.  I can't find these in a lot of places, but do enjoy them.

Saint Luis Rey (natural Churchill) - This is one of my favorites.  It has a nice blend of smoothness and a little bite.  For the price, this is one of my "go to" sticks

Punch - Most of these that I've tried are too spicy for me, but maybe I just haven't had the right one yet. 

Macanudo - only had a few, but definitely a great stick, but too expensive for me.

I try not to spend over 6-7 bucks on a cigar, so my selection is somewhat limited, but there's definitely enough cigars in this category to satisfy my taste. 

Was hoping you guys could recommend a stick I can smoke later today, as I'll have some alone time.  Not sure if the info above helps. 

Thanks.

Martin


----------



## biaviian (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been on a Cohiba kick lately.  I did have a Padron 45th Maduro last night and loved it.  However, that is pricey so it is a speical occasion deal only.  I bought 1 to try and now I'm about to buy a box for my wedding.


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 15, 2011)

polishmeat said:


> I try not to spend over 6-7 bucks on a cigar, so my selection is somewhat limited, but there's definitely enough cigars in this category to satisfy my taste.
> 
> Was hoping you guys could recommend a stick I can smoke later today, as I'll have some alone time.  Not sure if the info above helps.
> 
> ...


Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne sounds like something you would love.

Also just about anything by Camacho though most of their stuff is stong, if you want something mild/medium go for their Connecticut line if your store has them.

Don Pepin Garcia JJ Maduro, this is a medium/full stick, if you liked the Brazillia you should like this.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldn't afford the fancy stuff either when I was smoking
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------

